# USB Trans Wheel (steering wheel)



## GisÃ¨le (Mar 9, 2002)

I`m having a hard time installing a steering wheel I just purchased. The instructions tell me to put in the set up diskette and double hit set up but when I do that I get an errot message that says "This operation was cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer. Please contact your system administrator". I have Windows Me. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Djas00 (Sep 24, 2002)

Make sure that the steering wheel is compatible with windows ME. If it is make sure that you don't have anything block in the options of your computer that would allow it not to install. If all else fails you can go into Start>Settings>Control Panel>Gaming Options and install it manually. Do this by clicking the add button in the Gaming Options then click the add other button. Look on the disk and see if a file shows up. If not just install it by clicking the custom button.


----------

